# DNR says no fish in bay: lying fisherman showing off same photos over and over ;-)



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

*DNR launching investigation into "fake" fish stories.*

In a statement today, the secretary of Maryland's Department of Natural Resources told state legislators that his agency has determined that there are actually NO FISH left in the Chesapeake bay! Fisherman and boat captains have been accused by the department, of making up fish tails, re-using old pictures from a few years back and, at various times, actually sending divers into the water to yank on unsuspecting angler's baited hooks. 

Behind the hoax of fish _actually_ still roaming our waters, seem to be tackle-shop owners, lobbyist for removing catch limits, and guys who just like making crap up. One live-bait distributor commented off the record that he was doing this to save jobs - his. 

While the DNR has not actually found any fish in quite a few months, it says that it is proud of the work it has done to harass fisherman, confiscate boats, rods, and has anounced that it will raise the price of fresh and salt water fishing licences to $10,000.00 - because they can!









*Thank god for Photoshop!*

In related news, Sally Mae now offering zero percent financing on blood-worms...... 














.


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

No fish in the Bay?Are you for real.Is it that Polluted?


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

Yes! opcorn:


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

I have to admit to stretching the truth to my kid lately, so he wouldn't think that dad was insane for going fishing and catching nothing but a "skunk"!


----------



## twcrawford (Aug 27, 2009)

good stuff


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

Im postive that there is still fish in the Bay but you'll have to wait till fall to catch them.


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

You gotta be joking man;but Im sure DNR does tell a lie every now and then to get people fishing.


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

BigJeff823 said:


> Im postive that there is still fish in the Bay but you'll have to wait till fall to catch them.


^^^^ Another dupe to further this ghastly conspiratorial ruse!


----------



## twcrawford (Aug 27, 2009)

BigJeff823 said:


> Im postive that there is still fish in the Bay but you'll have to wait till fall to catch them.


Hear ye, hear ye...All you forum lurkers, you might as well go fish the Potomac. No used wasting your time fishing the Bay!


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

twcrawford said:


> Hear ye, hear ye...All you forum lurkers, you might as well go fish the Potomac. No used wasting your time fishing the Bay!


That's the spirit! Honesty is good for the sport!!!!


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

Do do have to be joking though;If thres no fish in the Bay then those Tautog that FL Fishermen and Anthony caught were really caught at Matapeake.


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

Correction: This is a fish "TAIL" -










This is a fish "TALE" -


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

BigJeff823 said:


> Do do have to be joking though;If thres no fish in the Bay then those Tautog that FL Fishermen and Anthony caught were really caught at Matapeake.


(psssssst!) Yup, NO FISH in the bay. They've run out!


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

Only way find fish is to go after them;not by looking at fishing reports.Thats when you know what is really bitting.Us pros we've been at it for years.Getting skuned on expensive trips then we find the fish after 2 BLASTED YEARS OF FISHING.THATS LIFE.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

I've heard that the entire Atlantic ocean is running out of fish.

According to the State of Maryland, it started with the snakehead invasion... That, combined with too many fishermen pounding spikes into the sand with rubber mallets. The combination of those 2 forces pretty much created the "perfect storm", and has set off a catastrophic Fishmageddon effect.

Some speculate that global warming may have also altered the fishs' gyroscopes, and the fish that remain are swimming to the far side of the world. This has affected tides and and possibly even the balance of the Earth itself. In a few years, we could actually witness the Earth wobbling clean off its axis.


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

Man I wonder if DNR will pay us if we stop fishing?


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

Holy, Chandler wobble, solid7!!!!!

W3 aRE dOoMed!!!!


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

BigJeff823 said:


> Man I wonder if DNR will pay us if we stop fishing?


$200.00 per fish NOT caught! I hEarDs iT oN thE INterW3bZ!!!!


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

*The other side of the coin*

is fishermen keeping their mouths shut about fish they caught!


----------



## chesapeakecarper (Aug 22, 2003)

Green Cart said:


> is fishermen keeping their mouths shut about fish they caught!


Forums were invented for bad anglers to spread their lies and spin their webs of deceit.
Most people that are successful at something don't talk about it, they're out there doing it.
Lurkers are successful people going to the places that the failures skunked and catching the fish everyone else missed.
There are plenty of huge fish in the Bay; there is a shortage of is good fishermen chasing the right kind of fish.opcorn:


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

Most lurkers are unemployed lazy fools;milking unemployment;that spend most of the time complaining about the fishing.Then posting good reports on the DNR site.That sucks.


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

chesapeakecarper said:


> Forums were invented for bad anglers to spread their lies and spin their webs of deceit.
> Most people that are successful at something don't talk about it, they're out there doing it.
> Lurkers are successful people going to the places that the failures skunked and catching the fish everyone else missed.
> There are plenty of huge fish in the Bay; there is a shortage of is good fishermen chasing the right kind of fish.opcorn:


^^^^Cryptic, but ever so truthful! Most of the time, people pass over the gold, to get to the silver. If only value were judged on merit - and not quantity.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

I think in our life time the bay will be pretty much dead.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Just another reason not to post your honey hole.


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

^^^ *There are no more honey holes.*​


----------



## chesapeakecarper (Aug 22, 2003)

Orest said:


> I think in our life time the bay will be pretty much dead.


The [Chesapeake Bay] was once a paradise. Your breed made a desert of it, ages ago. - Dr. Zaius, Planet of the Apes


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

I don't ply the bay waters to catch fish.
I use the Bay waters to hone my casting skills.
When I travel to real fish catchin waters, I am dialed in already.


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

To me, the bay is just a vessel for dumping raw sewage and chicken poop. If God wants fish in the Chesapeake bay, he will stock it back to previous levels. 

Fish are bad - they interfere with my swimming. I mean, what if I bring my kid and he got bit by a blue??? 

This is better; SAFER. opcorn:


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

Previous levels;Its a new day my friend with new fish to catch;Our waters goes in cycles;summertime it turns to chit and fall it clears up.Fish will be pleantifull but diffrent fish at diffrent times.I just hope its still safe to comsume them.One of these days I'll probily eat a Striper that makes me sick;not to worry they're still safe to eat.


----------



## chesapeakecarper (Aug 22, 2003)

It's not bad enough fish pee and poop in the Bay, everyone else in the Mid Atlantic has to as well to prove man's dominion over his surroundings.


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

chesapeakecarper said:


> It's not bad enough fish pee and poop in the Bay, everyone else in the Mid Atlantic has to as well to prove man's dominion over his surroundings.


LMAO @ your pic! Good show.

Shame on you guys for lying your ass off and saying you caught fish! Who are you trying to impress? 

I blame Cat Man - he caught them all!


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

I blame the Jac Ases in the speedboats scaring all the fish away;no worries the Bay will be back to normal by fall.YOU GOTTA LOVE NOISE POLLUTION;SHUT UP I CANT HEAR MYSELF THINK.THERES TOO MUCH NOISE IN THE BAY.I gotta find some quiet plcaes.


----------

